# Actionscript 2.0 keyPress command problems



## mrgee (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi, I'm using an flv movie (via a media component -  FLV Playback - Player 8)
To see the movie when I publish it, I set the action script version to 2.0. (can't see the flv when 1.0 is selected).I have an invisible button off stage - when the playback head is stopped (via frame action), when you press <space>, it resumes playback. The code for this is:

on (keyPress "<Space>") {
	play();
}

This keyPress command doesn't seem to work with actionscript 2.0, only with 1.0 - any reasons/solutions? Thanks, Graham


----------

